# Un avatar pour Vieux Raleur



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



un coup bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une vilenie sans nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un comportement inqualifiable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en reste sans voix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



suis contraint d'écrire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JE N'AI JAMAIS PORTE DE CRAVATE AUSSI HORRIBLE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu l'as piquée à arico


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



et cette brioche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a-t-on idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






suis svelte,moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai pas hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dit sobre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



franchement, barbarella, des deux je préfère que tu supprimes le punch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ton transat, d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais t'en sors pas


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

ou alors :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ou alors :



quoique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec la manière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça mérite réflexion


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça mérite réflexion


Ca te plaît, alors dans le même style :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca te plaît, alors dans le même style :



qu'importe le flacon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NON  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la même couleur que la cravate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est d'un goût... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... mauvais


----------



## anntraxh (6 Août 2003)

pfffff ... toujours rien qu'à sortir des bièstreyes vous autres ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










moi, vieux raleur, je le vois comme ça :





hem hem ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> pfffff ... toujours rien qu'à sortir des bièstreyes vous autres ... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




calmez-vous un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas parce que j'ai donné une de mes photos à anntraxh qu'il faut vous imaginer des choses...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'commence à vous connaître


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2003)

Ah, j'ai seulement promis que je ne le dirai plus...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (7 Août 2003)

Sinon le coté rien ne se perd !


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

c'est le musée des horreurs ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










merci barbarella, du fond du coeur, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







attends un peu que je descende de mon arbre


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2003)

Celui-là est mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là est mieux ?








 alors là, bebert je m'incline  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'hésite un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la photo, je ne sais plus bien si elle est de mars ou d'avril  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2003


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

et pourquoi pas S.Connery pendant qu'on y est l'est mieux que le précédent


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas S.Connery pendant qu'on y est l'est mieux que le précédent



ah oupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sans s'être jamais rencontrés tu sembles si bien me connaître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est moi tout craché, suis très impressionné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en suis tout ému  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





... et ça donne soif


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)




----------



## aricosec (7 Août 2003)

ta requete était justifié BARBARELLA,mais ce ne peus pas etre VIEUX RALEUR ton avatar, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non,ce ne peut pas etre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






cependant quelque similitude, des provisions,tel un égypthien prudent,il emméne son kilbus de gros qui tache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
ou alors son fantome peut etre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.




.


----------



## barbarella (7 Août 2003)

Dans le registre râleur :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



ça me touche beaucoup, ton cadeau, krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais que tu y tenais beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu l'avais reçu en commération de la petite fête que Ricard avait organisé pour son meilleur client de ces dix dernières années  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu en es très hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_pouvait pas continuer sa sieste, celui-là_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ta requete était justifié BARBARELLA,mais ce ne peus pas etre VIEUX RALEUR ton avatar,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai parfois le sentiment d'avoir le neurone qui bat de l'aile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







me voici rassuré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne suis plus esseulé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... et ça hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s'arrose


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _pouvait pas continuer sa sieste, celui-là_



Bah non, j'avais soif.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, j'avais soif.



désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais où avais-je la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_pour la réponse, j'espère que l'autre obsédé n'est pas en train de traîner_


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> désolé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans la bassine de punch


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dans la bassine de punch



je me dépêche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'en a eu qu'une, aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... et ça s'évapore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et si tu te pointes


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je me dépêche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne pointe pas, je tire, moi môôssieur.


----------



## aricosec (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pointe pas, je tire, moi môôssieur.


.
bon d'accord mais qui fait le cochonnet ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> bon d'accord mais qui fait le cochonnet ?



Mpffffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il peut pas, il en voit deux à la fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_mais non: j'ai pas dit boit deux à la fois_ 


quoique


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Bon pour les alcolos de service, voici des victuailles !!!






Devriez avoir assez pour passer la nuit, je crois 

Et sinon pour Vieux Raleur... un bon gumby des monty python


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour les alcolos de service, voici des victuailles !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est cosy chez toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et comment on fait pour venir


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est cosy chez toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au fond à gauche pour sortir.... puis autoroute Paris-Bruxelles et là au fond à gauche !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je savais que c'est l'alchool qui vous interesserait et pas l'avatar.... rohhh


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et pour Vieux Raleur... un bon gumby des monty python



je ne dirai rien pour la moustache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un détail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais pour les mollets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... les miens sont *beaucoup* plus sexy


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je ne dirai rien pour la moustache
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas un moustache, c'est parce que t'es renfrogné....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les mollets, on te met des santiags plus hautes et ainsi on les cache et tout le monde n'y verra que du feu....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un moustache, c'est parce que t'es renfrogné....



Môssieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




veuillez noter *une bonne fois pour toutes* que renfrogné est la preuve d'une détestable disposition d'esprit que mon aimable (pour ne pas dire admirable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) caractère méconnait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




râleur: certainement...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... quand je lis vos âneries...


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Môssieu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'accord, *noté* maintenant tu ne peux quand même pas nier une certaine acâriatrité.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 maintenant je vois venir l'excuse facile de l'alchool....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 on lui trouve plein des jolis navatars et même pas foutu d'avoir un avis positif sur un seul, non mais


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, *noté* maintenant tu ne peux quand même pas nier une certaine acâriatrité.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> on lui trouve plein des jolis navatars et même pas foutu d'avoir un avis positif sur un seul, non mais


Tu remarqueras qu'il avait bien aimé ma bouteille de vin, donc je crois plutôt qu'il est pas gentil parce que vous faites rien qu'à lui proposer des pas beaux navatars


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

mais on t'as pas demandé d'en rajouter toi....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et evidemment qu'une bouteille, il va aimer, il fait que ça de la journée....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A la votre !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu remarqueras qu'il avait bien aimé ma bouteille de vin, donc je crois plutôt qu'il est pas gentil parce que vous faites rien qu'à lui proposer des pas beaux navatars



et elle était pas mau hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vaise, ta bouteille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'aurais pas sa p'tite soeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... bien pleine


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et evidemment qu'une bouteille, il va aimer, il fait que ça de la journée....


Ha on, n'entache pas sa réputation, les bouteilles, il ne les faits pas, il les vide


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

je confirme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(cf tous ses posts)


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> (cf tous ses posts)


Et surtout tous les objets vides qui traînent (verres, bouteilles, tonneaux, et même pipelines ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout tous les objets vides qui traînent (verres, bouteilles, tonneaux, et même pipelines !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et surtout lui qui est affalé derrière la porte quand tu veux sortir.... et que tu dois attendre que quelqu'un le ramasse pour sortir.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha on, n'entache pas sa réputation, les bouteilles, il ne les faits pas, il les vide




in vino hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 veritas


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout lui qui est affalé derrière la porte quand tu veux sortir.... et que tu dois attendre que quelqu'un le ramasse pour sortir.....


T'as qu'à poster que des trucs 'a'ch'ment intelligents, comme ça t'as pas besoin de sorti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, d'un autre côté, c'est vrai qu'on est pas là pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à poster que des trucs 'a'ch'ment intelligents, comme ça t'as pas besoin de sorti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...















 Pfffffffffffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










t'as failli me faire peur, là


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et hop coma cardiaque éthylique due à l'âge et à la température inadaptée aux gens du quatrième âge....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et hop coma cardiaque éthylique due à l'âge et à la température inadaptée aux gens du quatrième âge....



rien à craindre a dit mon docteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... suffit de hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boire suffisamment


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rien à craindre a dit mon docteur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un verre de rouge par jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et boire suffisament d'eau.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 roooh ces poivrots.... n'empêche tu n'as toujours pas d'avatar.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> C'est un verre de rouge par jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le rouge a un gros avantage sur l'eau minérale:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de loin, tu vois s'il en reste assez dans la bouteille


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le rouge a un gros avantage sur l'eau minérale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même aveugle, tu réussirais à voir s'il en reste ou non


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même aveugle, tu réussirais à voir s'il en reste ou non



dans ce cas là, faut goûter


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas là, faut goûter



On a dit goûter, pas vider


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a dit goûter, pas vider



suis conscencieux, moi, môssieu


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> suis conscencieux, moi, môssieu



Il est vrai que la qualité du raisin est difficile à cerner dès le premier verre.


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2003)

vu le temps,il parait que le beaujolpif nouveau sera un délice,il faudra faire une degustation virtuelle,de maniere a renseigner les potos sur ses combines,marque et vendeurs de nectar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
bien sur on est autorisé a garnir sa cave avant de prevenir les aminches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
pas con le mec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
pour arroser l'avatar de VIEUX RALEUR par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que la qualité du raisin est difficile à cerner dès le premier verre.



c'est pas une raison pour essayer de me le faucher


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2003)

voici demain grace au beaujolais nouveau ce que pourrait etre l'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.




.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

Bon, t'as toujours pas d'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et celui-ci, il te dit pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

hé le Vieux, celui-ci est un bon spécimen pour toi, non ?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Celui là est un bon râleur, aussi.
Peut-être pas encore vieux.
Mais tout arrive à point à qui sait attendre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> hé le Vieux, celui-ci est un bon spécimen pour toi, non ?



Modérateur !!! On déshonore la mémoire d'artistes français drôles et morts par ici ! C'est vraiment pas joli-joli...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> hé le Vieux, celui-ci est un bon spécimen pour toi, non ?



j'aime assez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je n'ai pas son talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ni sa barbe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On déshonore la mémoire d'artistes français drôles et morts par ici ! C'est vraiment pas joli-joli...



Et même des vivants ! Putain, quel monde merde...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Celui là est un bon râleur, aussi.
> Peut-être pas encore vieux.
> Mais tout arrive à point à qui sait attendre.



un peu trop hypocondriaque à mon goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'aime beaucoup aussi


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> un peu trop hypocondriaque à mon goût
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans ses rôles peut-être.

Mais sur plateau télé !!!
C'est un régal. Savoureux.


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Et celui-ci


----------



## PetIrix (26 Septembre 2003)

Râleur ?
Bruce ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et celui-ci



V'la la Willismaniaque kafrapé


----------



## iMax (26 Septembre 2003)

Pourquoi pas ça, tout simplement ?

  [image]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:JxjRr4lrg1sC:www.passion-wine.com/france/sudfrance/ricard.jpg[/image] 


ou ça:

 [image]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:u5o7iC2zKkAC:www.8westhall.freeserve.co.uk/Pastis.JPG[/image] 


ou ça, que sais-je:

[image]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:OJ6YMwB-xHsC:www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/alcohol/alcohol_screening/images/wine.jpg[/image] 









[màj] beuh ? Pourquoi ça merde ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ça, tout simplement ?
> [image]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:JxjRr4lrg1sC:www.passion-wine.com/france/sudfrance/ricard.jpg[/image]
> ou ça:
> [image]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:u5o7iC2zKkAC:www.8westhall.freeserve.co.uk/Pastis.JPG[/image]
> ...



mais parce que tu as déjà tout bu


----------



## Bilbo (26 Septembre 2003)

Tu ferais mieux de taper tes URL quand tu es à jeun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Bilbo (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais parce que tu as déjà tout bu



Grillé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous allez trop vite pour moi au bar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















À+


----------



## iMax (26 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Grillé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Question d'habitude


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ça, tout simplement ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le Vieux râle, il sait plus lire les URL dans le texte, alors voilà, c'est mieux comme ca non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le Vieux râle, il sait plus lire les URL dans le texte, alors voilà, c'est mieux comme ca non ?



trop tard, krystof a tout vidé


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

*"si je peut me permettre,en m'invitant,il faudrait choisir ça comme AVATAR,.* si c'est moins je ne me deplace pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

je te propose ce nouvel avatar : y a du contenant et du contenu


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

surprise, surprise...






un peu tard, mais c'est fait


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> surprise, surprise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 wahouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, super


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> wahouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, super



gracias


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Octobre 2003)

quelques coquelicots, des cyprès, des oliviers, un mas qu'on distingue au loin, tu déménages en Provence au printemps prochain ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> quelques coquelicots, des cyprès, des oliviers, un mas qu'on distingue au loin, tu déménages en Provence au printemps prochain ?



non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vais pas rejoindre le 'tof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ce sont les coquelicots, d'où qu'ils soient


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les coquelicots, d'où qu'ils soient



Ce ne sont pas des taches de gros rouge plutôt


----------



## Balooners (13 Octobre 2003)

Pourquoi pas lui???


----------

